# 2001 Rancher 4x4



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

I have a 2001 Honda Rancher 350. The only thing I have done to it is put 26" Mud Lites. Any ideas as to what I should do next? Also, I am looking for the front rack and bumper, brush plate, and maybe some orange plastic. If anyone can help I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## mudrunner42 (Aug 30, 2010)

First thing you need to do is sell it and buy an Arctic Cat. I here they never break down. Lol j/k.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

01rancher4x4 said:


> I have a 2001 Honda Rancher 350. The only thing I have done to it is put 26" Mud Lites. Any ideas as to what I should do next? Also, I am looking for the front rack and bumper, brush plate, and maybe some orange plastic. If anyone can help I would appreciate it. Thanks!



A winch is always a good investment for any wheeler, if it's more for play you could always go with an audio tube for tunes, or some led underbody lights for visibility. Im sure others will chime in with ideas as well!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Snorkle it!! If you do any water/mud riding, a snorkle is great insurance. I've got an 02 Rancher, and it's a great bike. Welcome to the world of modifications. they are never ending.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

you can put a bracket lift on it for bigger tires


----------



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

My girl friends brother has a Arctic Cat 650 V Twin and has nothing but problems out of it. I want to snorkel it out but I don't know how to go about it. I am also looking at a 2 inch lift kit also. If anyone can help snorkeling let me know please.


----------



## mudrunner42 (Aug 30, 2010)

Who do you think this is? We can do it.... I think. Like I said the other day, snorkle, lift, and 26" Outlaws. Breaks are a nice touch also. Btw, this is the only problem I've had.


----------



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

My rancher doesn't have breaks. I'm new to snorkeling. What am I going to need to do it?


----------



## klapka (Mar 6, 2010)

get the disc brake conversion kit for it


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

klapka said:


> get the disc brake conversion kit for it


the best thing you can do, then get a winch, hmf slip on, tunes


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

you can get a lift at your local atv dealer and if you will look in the how to section under honda you can prob find info there thats how i done mine


----------



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

So snorkeling a 420 and a 350 are the same if not similar?


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well i think they will be the same bcuz of body styles but you can look at some of the how tos to get you an idea and where to start to me the hardest part was geting the fittings sealed off at the box but after that it was pretty easy and with that one being a older body style you should be able to look at a how to on the foremans with similar body style


----------



## T DAWG (Jan 30, 2011)

breaks are for people you can handle the power of the rancher


----------

